# False Lashes Discussion (any brand)



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2016)

If you love false lashes, here's your thread!  Discuss any brand of falsies here.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 31, 2016)

Yesssssss, thank you!

I just placed an order from Koko lashes. I'm trying to get more into wearing falsies, because I love how they add drama to a look. Like a finishing touch. But I suck at applying and usually just get frustrated and rip them off. lol.

Hopefully now that I've bought some nice ones I'll be encouraged to use them more.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 31, 2016)

Yayy lashes! I'm the same Lauren lol... I have two pairs from Lilly Lashes, one pair from Esqido and one by Sugarpill.  I have yet to wear any in public, lol! I will soon, PROMISE!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 31, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Yayy lashes! I'm the same Lauren lol... I have two pairs from Lilly Lashes, one pair from Esqido and one by Sugarpill.  I have yet to wear any in public, lol! I will soon, PROMISE!



Oooh which pairs from Lilly? Those are so pretty. I always love how they look on others, and in the box. But then I get too intimidated with thick lash bands and sometimes I think they overtake my eyes.

House of Lashes has new "mini" versions of their best sellers but they're OOS for the moment. When they come back I might try those too!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2016)

Yaaasss a thread in my wheelhouse! I've been wearing Ardell #113 and they're awesome. They're dramatic, long and curled, but I miss my Red Cherry #43. I'm going back to those this week. I bought a pair of Koko lashes, but they hair looked a bit too glossy for me and the band was stiffer than I like.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Yesssssss, thank you!
> 
> I just placed an order from Koko lashes. I'm trying to get more into wearing falsies, because I love how they add drama to a look. Like a finishing touch. But I suck at applying and usually just get frustrated and rip them off. lol.
> 
> Hopefully now that I've bought some nice ones I'll be encouraged to use them more.



You could try half lashes (I like the Ardell #301s; very light) or trio lashes (Kiss make some; using those are what got me to appreciate what falsies can do for a look) to start. Another option would be to snip your full strip lashes in half and apply them in halves.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Yaaasss a thread in my wheelhouse! I've been wearing Ardell #113 and they're awesome. They're dramatic, long and curled, but I miss my Red Cherry #43. I'm going back to those this week. I bought a pair of Koko lashes, but they hair looked a bit too glossy for me and the band was stiffer than I like.



ooh, i like the look of the 113s, and they look like they'll feel pretty light. I hope I like my Koko ones when they come in. I got some pretty dramatic ones for night, but hell. Once I get down to applying them I think I'll love them!



shellygrrl said:


> You could try half lashes (I like the Ardell #301s; very light) or trio lashes (Kiss make some; using those are what got me to appreciate what falsies can do for a look) to start. Another option would be to snip your full strip lashes in half and apply them in halves.


That sounds like a good tip! I might cut one of my cheaper pairs in half and try it out that way. I always end up getting them too high on the lid and they feel so weird and heavy on. It just takes practice, I know. It's crazy how easy some people can pop them on!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

I was reading in the Esquido thread that those mink lashes can shed.  Is that true of all Mink lashes?  

How do you all feel about the celeb youtube/ingstagram brand, is it Lilly?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you all feel about the celeb youtube/ingstagram brand, is it Lilly?



No, that's Huda Beauty. She's got some pretty lashes in her line, but I've not tried them out.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm almost the opposite- I love the super subtle lashes to add to my look on a daily basis. Maybe it's because I'm in a conservative office?

My faves: Ardell Babies, Eyelure Demure Lashes, Revlon Natural Defining (so,so good!). Larger sets seem to be OTT in an office. I like MAC 32, but was on the fence about MAC 4s.

It took years for me to learn how to apply falsies, but now I usually throw a pair on at 4:30 AM!


----------



## nasquiat (Nov 7, 2016)

All I wear are 113. I recently got the Koko Lashes and they're too glossy and stiff and actually gave me pink eye. Yep, never got that in my life, lol. I refuse to wear them even thought I bought like 5 pairs. 

I do however bulk eye mink lashes off alibaba. I pay $3-$7 per lash, depending on the style. I get about 20 lashes for about $120 (shipping is like $35) and lasts me up to 2 years of constant on and off wear.

And yesterday I bought a couple mink lashes off ebay for $3 a pair, I think. Waiting for those to arrive.


----------



## bybare (Mar 4, 2017)

I was searching for a false lash thread and I think this is the only one lol! I just ordered 3 pairs off Ebay buy was wondering if anyone had favorites from Ebay as well. My holy grail lashes I buy in bulk on Ebay from China but always looking for more.


----------

